# Ducks vs Buckeyes



## SENC (Jan 12, 2015)

I'd like to see Oregon finally win a big one, but since @Tclem and @manbuckwal have offered up free buckeye burl to all forum members if OSU wins, I'm happy either way. How about the rest of you?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 12, 2015)

Free call duck call blanks if Oregon wins?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 12, 2015)

GO DUCKS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 12, 2015)

Yeah Ducks!


----------



## DKMD (Jan 12, 2015)

I'd like to see Oregon win one, but I'm likely to be asleep before the game is over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 12, 2015)

DKMD said:


> I'd like to see Oregon win one, but I'm likely to be asleep before the game is over.


Yep, I'm getting close already. It sucks getting old. I'm just glad I'm not antediluvian.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 12, 2015)

I hope Oregon wins !


----------



## SENC (Jan 12, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Free call duck call blanks if Oregon wins?


Duckwood duck call blanks for everyone? Whadaya say, @davduckman2010?


----------



## Tclem (Jan 12, 2015)

Gotta root for Oregon since I'm all out of buckeye

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm betting duck is a buck. He's from ohio


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm rooting for the ducks.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

do you guys forget where im from HAH i bleed scarlet and grey and shoot ducks from the heavens and throw them in my smoker. screw them ducks and there funny lookin outfits GO BUCKEYES --- O - H - I - O -- and the guy that pics nearest the final score gets a duck block from me

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 12, 2015)

33-24 buckeyes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 12, 2015)

39-38 Ducks. Guess I'll find out in the morning how wrong I am.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 12, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> do you guys forget where im from HAH i bleed scarlet and grey and shoot ducks from the heavens and throw them in my smoker. screw them ducks and there funny lookin outfits GO BUCKEYES --- O - H - I - O -- and the guy that pics nearest the final score gets a duck block from me



Damn plumbers--------goducks 35 28 ducks win..........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 12, 2015)

35 to 24 bucks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 13, 2015)

41-22

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 13, 2015)

Taylormade almost nailed that one!

Silly ducks can't handle THE OSU...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 13, 2015)

all right who won -- BESIDES MY BELOVED BUCKEYES  POOR OL DUCKYS WHOS YOUR DADDY NOW. who ever was the closest -- before the game ended send me your addy . I think its scott -- taylormade----- congrates

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 13, 2015)

Duck has a football team? Who is on it, his sons and cousins? If so then I am pulling for the Duck.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh they already played. I didn't know they played football on Tuesdays.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 13, 2015)

I think I was closest...


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 13, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I think I was closest...


lol did you read the score in the morning paper jon


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 13, 2015)

What's a morning paper? I saw it on FB...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 13, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> What's a morning paper? I saw it on FB...


i do have your collection of pear smokin wood stackin up . i used some and its had some very tasty results.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 13, 2015)

lol them ducks got took to the ol wood shed and got a whoopin . if they wouldnt have had some realy dumb miscues it would have been a slaughter. great game i only got 4 hours sleep because of when it ended before work today but i had a smile a day. they came a long way since that loss to va tech and got no respect --- untill now---- you getting both those blocks scott there 11 1/2 x 4 x 2 1/2 with beutiful figure enjoy there as purty as that trophy we just gotenjoy duck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 19, 2015)

Taylormade said:


> I really appreciate that David!! I'll share the results, but I believe I'll turn a beer tap handle in addition to the cleaver handle. As soon as I get my PM privileges, you'll have my addy. Thanks again and congrats on a great season!


scott pm your addy thanks duck


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 20, 2015)

email Edited by Mod


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 20, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> email Edited by Mod


 thank you mr. mod  I hate spam taste like crap


----------

